# maidstone and medway cat club



## linz1 (Sep 19, 2008)

hiya everyone is anyone going to the maidstone and medway cat show on the 20th december showing or just visiting x


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm not. Way too far, too cold and too dark, lol  Have a good one anyone who is going :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

